# Hi Way hobby House is closing down



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks, Hi Way hobby house in Ramsey N.J. is closing their doors next week. I'm glad I got one last trip up there last November. A big loss to the hobby world and a good model store, Guy Schlicter.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

Yes, this is a great loss to the whole tri state area. I live in PA and I would still make the 1 hour one way trip, because it was worth it. Plus the HHH events that will no longer happen, I wont be able to see JPs kitbashes in person any more. Major bad news.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's been a long time comin,' but the big clearance sale is next weekend.

This was a major part of my life. I'll never be able to browse shelves for kits again.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

John P said:


> It's been a long time comin,' but the big clearance sale is next weekend.
> 
> This was a major part of my life. I'll never be able to browse shelves for kits again.


But, you have every kit ever made!
I've seen the photos you post of your basement work area!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

This is sad news. I'm originally from NJ and Hi Way Hobby was a favorite stop of mine. Spent a lot of time going up and down the aisles checking out the kits (and purchasing quite a few too). Was planning on making the pilgrimage next time I visited NJ, guess I'll have to cross that plan off the list now.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

CaptFrank said:


> But, you have every kit ever made!
> I've seen the photos you post of your basement work area!


One things for sure, John certainly did his part to keep them in business.

Sorry to see another big one bite the dust.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

CaptFrank said:


> But, you have every kit ever made!


Yeah, but I don't have every kit _yet _to _be _made!


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

What is the date of the final sale?


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

bigjimslade said:


> What is the date of the final sale?


4/22

http://www.hiwayhobby.com/


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm hoping they don't sell everything Thursday, 'cause I'm taking Friday off to go spend a few hours buying, remeniscing and crying.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

John P said:


> I'm hoping they don't sell everything Thursday, 'cause I'm taking Friday off to go spend a few hours buying, remeniscing and crying.


I hear you. I've never been to this store but it looks like a great one. Its closing would be something akin to losing an old friend.

Over here in Pittsburgh we used to have 28 or so hobby stores and now are down to just 4.

Online stores are fine but there is nothing like a good old brick and mortar shop with actual people and friends.

I'll be flying my Jolly Roger at half mast on Friday.

Regards,
MattL


----------



## steve83 (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow-I grew up in Bergen County, and Hi Way Hobby House was the mecca
for any unusual or obscure kit coming down the line. I can remember the day
I got my drivers license-that's where I drove to. Sad news indeed.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks, I believe Hi Way Hobby closed its doors yesterday. A sad day but we haven't heard the last of Anthony. I believe he will do mail order and the Hi Way Hobby website is still up and running and he has control of that. He told me once he gets set up he will contact me. This will work out for me because Hi Way Hobby is about 40 miles from me and I wasn't able to get up there very often. But now I will be able to buy from Anthony direct and have my merchandise shipped to me. There is still nothing like walking into a giant well stocked hobby store like Hi Way Hobby and seeing all the kits you love. Guy Schlicter


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I went to the clearance sale yesterday. Unfortunately the sale started the day before and the place was cleaned out! Damn, it's like a locust swarm went thru! I didn't think a Thursday would be a big shopping day! There are still some Star Wars and various sci fi models left. The airplane and car aisles only have maybe a dozen kits left. If you want PL Klingon D-7s, they have a lot of those left. And strangely, three SeaQuest Stingers that noboody seems to want. I got the last Iron Man and FV Voyager, but they were cleaned out of all the other PL and Moebius kits!

Another long-time customer and I got interviewed by a reporter for the Bergen Record. We remenisced about going to HHH in the early 60s and ler her know how traumatic the closing will be for us. :lol:

They say the store will still be open until mid-June to get rid of the rest of the stock, then bye-bye.

Scifiguy plans on continuing by starting up an evilbay store, but probably under a different name. If it comes to be I'll try to post details.

End. Of. An. Era.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

I was there thursday when the doors opened. There was a line. If the timing were not bad (Wonderfest next month) I would have purchased more than I did. I made the trip with my friends Jim and Omar. We briefly chatted with Scifiguy but the crowd would not let for much chat time. We also took pictures. I hate to see this place go.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I really didn't think a Thursday would be a big shopping day. I wish they done Friday as a first day - I might have gotten some of the things I was hoping for.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

John P said:


> I really didn't think a Thursday would be a big shopping day. I wish they done Friday as a first day - I might have gotten some of the things I was hoping for.


I have noticed that when a store closes, no matter what day
they start their clearance sales, the store is mobbed.
In addition, no matter what the initial mark-down percentage,
5%, 10%, they're mobbed.

Why not wait until it hits 50%?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, as of Friday, there wasn't much _left _to mark down to 50%!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Well,
I guess that's a good thing.
For them.
The owners.
Not so much left to deal with.

:drunk:


----------

